# Codecs for External Hard Drive Media Players?



## 0141607 (15 Feb 2008)

Hi guys

I was wondering if it possible to download and install codec packs for external hard drive media players?

I recently downloaded season 3 of Family Guy and stuck it on the hard drive. They work fine when the drive is connected to my PC but if I hook it directly upto my TV the exact same thing happens for each episode. Each episode will start fine but at the exact same point in each episode it stops and a message pops up on the screen saying the codecs are not supported by the media player. I know it is highly unlikely that you can download these codecs directly to the hard drive but I just said I would ask none the less. 

Thanks


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Feb 2008)

You could certainly download them but I don't know what the chances are of being able to install them as plugins to your HDD's media player. Only other solution I can think of is to convert them to a format your player _can_ handle (I have to do this with .mp4 files, for instance...)


----------



## 0141607 (16 Feb 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> You could certainly download them but I don't know what the chances are of being able to install them as plugins to your HDD's media player. Only other solution I can think of is to convert them to a format your player _can_ handle (I have to do this with .mp4 files, for instance...)



Thanks for the help. I reckon I'll have to convert them!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2008)

Seems odd that files would play at all and then fail with a codec error rather than just not playing at all. How were the files which have this problem obtained/converted in the first place?


----------



## 0141607 (18 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Seems odd that files would play at all and then fail with a codec error rather than just not playing at all. How were the files which have this problem obtained/converted in the first place?


 
Downloaded as .avi files via rapidshare


----------

